# Hegner



## jigsue (23 Feb 2008)

There is a really good priced Hegner saw for sale on ebay right now. Not long to go. I have used a Hegner for some time and they far outstrip any others. Looks like a bargain to me!

Sue


----------



## shinzam (25 Feb 2008)

The Henger in my opinion is one of the best scrollsaw's out there and if you can get it at a good price go for it. I have had mine for about a year and I work it hard and I have not had any problems with it (touch wood (hairy wood is the best))
Regards Graham. 
PS I hope you get it.


----------



## jigsue (25 Feb 2008)

I already have a Hegner, I pointed it out in case anyone was looking for one. Did anyone on the forum get it, it went for a great price!

Sue


----------

